# 

## Helper-2005

-  ?    -  , !     2    -        .   - ...  :Frown:

----------


## Helper-2005

,  ,        (.119)

----------


## Abriel

,       .     ...

----------


## Helper-2005

*Abriel*,   ?
 ( )           .        ...       -  ...   :Frown:

----------


## we_both

50 ....
,  ,    ...

----------


## Helper-2005

*we_both*,  -  !
(     )

----------


## Abriel

,      %(

----------


## Abriel

15    abriel.narod.ru.
 ,    - 3  ..
 ...     -     %)

----------


## Helper-2005

!    - *Abriel* **!
          -  ,  ,   ,   ...     . , ,  : http://www.mgts.ru/menu.html?ID_DOC=2130

----------

*Helper-2005*, ,    ,...

----------


## Helper-2005

**,  ,    - ...  :Smilie: 
   -     ...
 :Smilie:   ,     (.. )     -. ..      (  )   ,       !   :Smilie:

----------

,   ,     **   .      ,    ,      .  ""  ,  ...  :Frown: 
 : elenamedwedewa@yandex.ru

----------


## juti

,    ... :Smilie: 
,  ...          ,      -    ,     ...?

----------


## Helper-2005

*juti*, , . (   ?)
 :Smilie:      :    ,   ( ),         -  ,   !   ,    -     !    ,     .        ! (   ...)   :Smilie: 
  -    .      ...  :Frown:

----------


## 1234

http://www.russianpost.ru/resp_engin.../law/rpo/pr_18 -    ,    .

----------


## mef1stofel

> !    - *Abriel* **!
>           -  ,  ,   ,   ...     . , ,  : http://www.mgts.ru/menu.html?ID_DOC=2130


 - ,         !
http://formz.ru/forms/kvitanciya_mgts/

----------


## mef1stofel

> http://www.russianpost.ru/resp_engin.../law/rpo/pr_18 -    ,    .


   ,   !
  :
http://www.russianpost.ru/resp_engin...sAccompanDocum

----------

- ,

----------


## mef1stofel

> - ,


  ,        ,       .           - ,   .
  , (     ) -  ,  .
http://formz.ru/forms/uvedomlenie

----------

!!!!   !!!!

----------

!  ! !

----------

!

----------

